# Hallo from Germany



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Haunters, iam a Horror and Halloween Freak from Oldenburg in Germany. In 2011 we had our First Halloweenparty, in 2012 our First Home Haunt and in 2013 we go bigger with our First Haunted Attraction called Scream Nights. I already saw a Lot of awesome Things in this Forum that inspired me, Thank you for that . See you arround.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome! Would love to see more photos. I went to your facebook page ... everything looks awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to Hell!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pa1n


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome! You'll like it here....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pa1nbringer said:


> Hey Haunters, iam a Horror and Halloween Freak from Oldenburg in Germany.


:jol:We don't call ourselves freaks here....just "Normally Challenged".
You will find so many great people here and tons of ideas....Yay! You found us!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice photos - welcome to the forum.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Willkommen...........!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.....it would be great if at some time you would maybe share some of how you and others celebrate Halloween in Germany and in your town. I thing everyone would really enjoy hearing about it.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Hauntforum. We love new blood around here.


----------

